

The State of eCommerce 2010 - dejan
http://dejanstrbac.heroku.com/2010/05/21/the-state-of-ecommerce-in-2010/

======
Davertron
I'd love to hear some actual ideas about how we can improve eCommerce; just
saying "it's been the same, we can do better" doesn't really help much.

~~~
dejan
(I'm the author)

One idea is implicitly expressed with the project we're working on SyncFu.
Business is based on transactions towards individuals. Economies of scale are
still in the scope of that individual transaction. Can this be changed?

Also, can business be done decentralized, so that it follows the crowd instead
of depending on attracting it?

I am sorry if that wasn't clear, I wanted to stay as detached from own project
while expressing general feeling. I think it's more clear in the "Our
Introduction" post on the same blog.

